# Has the forum gone quiet?



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
First of all, congratulations to Craig on the smooth transition to the new look, I expected far more disruption. 
Now a question for the regular visitors, has the volume of posts / replies dropped significantly since the rebirth? 
Is this a normal seasonal low or do people perhaps not like something about the new forum? 
There are a couple of things I am having trouble with, I keep tapping ‘NEW’ to read the new posts in a thread then I ‘remember’ to just click the title, which is counterintuitive as previously that took you to the start of the thread! I also miss the ability to contract blocks, for example I have absolutely zero interest in video so used to contract that to just a header to reduce my scroll length, small things but...
Thoughts anyone! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Aug 2, 2018)

I’ve wondered about the dearth of posts, too. It seems a bit too quiet to be seasonal, but I could be wrong about that. It took me a while to work through the functioning of the forum. I’m honestly uncertain what the benefits of the change are supposed to be from a subscribers point of view.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Graham!

I am not sure, if the number of posts has changed, compared to other summers.
If it has dropped, I would suppose several reasons for this:

New forum:
Surely the change of forum SW made some people wait until it works fine again.
I was absent as well - for about three or four days. 
Summer/weather/heat:
I don't know the exact weather conditions across the Atlantic but you surely also recognize out weather in Europe.
I'd prefer staying outside - maybe taking photos  - instead of sitting in front of my PC or always looking at my cell
I am just posting now, as I got a cold and am at home right now. No, no problem with some AC, but maybe some cold draught in the night.
Missing rumors:
When I look what is spread there right in front of the photokina, I admit I really get bored.
No facts or specs on bodies, just some rumors about some super expensive big whites.
And maybe something more affordable, but nothing specific.
Maybe there are other reasons as well.


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2018)

I find the forum very quiet too. Let's hope it's because of the summer vacation period and not the new version.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm trying to get used to this new forum and will keep persevering for a while, but at present I think it's a huge step backwards.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi dpc. 
I think the major benefits were for the admins that were finding the old platform too awkward? Not much benefit that I can see for the general user, but if it was pack it in or swap platform, we benefitted. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> I’ve wondered about the dearth of posts, too. It seems a bit too quiet to be seasonal, but I could be wrong about that. It took me a while to work through the functioning of the forum. I’m honestly uncertain what the benefits of the change are supposed to be from a subscribers point of view.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Maximilian. 
I don’t sit watching it all day, only with my breakfast, lunch, dinner! It just seems that many of the topics that would usually refresh daily at least are still dark. 
You have some valid reasons why it may be slow. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Click. 
Let’s hope vacations are the cause. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Click said:


> I find the forum very quiet too. Let's hope it's because of the summer vacation period and not the new version.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2018)

I've read thru the Xenforo manual, the ability to expand / contract blocks is there, it must be turned on. I expect they will keep tweaking the settings to get things more like they were, all the available settings are mind boggling to me. 

Perhaps, you might start a list? The issue will be explaining what is not working in terms that Craig understands with relation to which setting needs to be changed.

I also discovered that my installation of Firefox is not working properly with some of the forum features. They work fine with Chrome, ie 11, and edge. So, I tried Firefox on my wife's virtually identical computer and the features work fine. I've reset virtually evrything on Firefox, cache, turned off add-ons but it did not fix it. I probably need to go deeper, I have changed some settings via the configuration file.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Sporgon. 
I think it would be a loss to the forum if you gave in, I feel that you are a valuable contributor. 
What is it about the forum that you feel has gone backwards? 

Cheers, Graham. 



Sporgon said:


> I'm trying to get used to this new forum and will keep persevering for a while, but at present I think it's a huge step backwards.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 2, 2018)

Graham, click the down carat besides the word Forum on the left bar. It will allow you to see all new posts along with a lot of other things. That feature was fixed. I think there are more minor fixes coming.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
I’m guessing that there are many more things available with this upgrade that need turning on or off for us. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've read thru the Xenforo manual, the ability to expand / contract blocks is there, it must be turned on. I expect they will keep tweaking the settings to get things more like they were, all the available settings are mind boggling to me.
> 
> Perhaps, you might start a list? The issue will be explaining what is not working in terms that Craig understands with relation to which setting needs to be changed.
> 
> I also discovered that my installation of Firefox is not working properly with some of the forum features. They work fine with Chrome, ie 11, and edge. So, I tried Firefox on my wife's virtually identical computer and the features work fine. I've reset virtually evrything on Firefox, cache, turned off add-ons but it did not fix it. I probably need to go deeper, I have changed some settings via the configuration file.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't have any issues with this format on a laptop, except that I would like to see responses to my posts.

The forum does seem a bit quiet.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

It's a little quiet, but it's summer in North America and there isn't much in the way of a massive camera announcement that is imminent. I'm getting very little in the way of information.

Photokina may be a dud for Canon.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> First of all, congratulations to Craig on the smooth transition to the new look, I expected far more disruption.
> Now a question for the regular visitors, has the volume of posts / replies dropped significantly since the rebirth?
> Is this a normal seasonal low or do people perhaps not like something about the new forum?
> ...



The contracting of blocks is now turned on. 

There will also be a bookmarking feature added soon, so you can customize what you follow even better.


----------



## dpc (Aug 2, 2018)

I really don’t mind the change too much. It’s just a matter of getting used to things. I’m not, generally speaking, inclined to like change when things are working fine for me but I take it that there’s a much wider world out there than the one I inhabit.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

dpc said:


> I really don’t mind the change too much. It’s just a matter of getting used to things. I’m not, generally speaking, inclined to like change when things are working fine for me but I take it that there’s a much wider world out there than the one I inhabit.



Change is tough, especially one this drastic. However, the previous forum software had a lot of security holes and the number of developers for it was very small. Customizing anything was nearly impossible.

I am paying attention to what people are saying and making notes as I go.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't like the new format, neither mobile nor desktop. Cannot find how to get "list of threads I have posted in with new postings" with 1 click. 
Always used that function as starting point in old version.

In desktop version, i also don't care for the "menu column" on left. It just eats monitor space, i dont need/use any of the options there.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 2, 2018)

CR Forums will be A-OK provided the kinks are worked out prior to the big FF mirrorless tells coming out. 

The posters will return for that in droves. 

- A


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

fullstop said:


> I don't like the new format, neither mobile nor desktop. Cannot find how to get "list of threads I have posted in with new postings" with 1 click.
> Always used that function as starting point in old version.
> 
> In desktop version, i also don't care for the "menu column" on left. It just eats monitor space, i dont need/use any of the options there.




Yep, it's 2 clicks now. (You could just do a bookmark bar link for "one click")
You can get rid of the menu by clicking the top left lines.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 2, 2018)

AHA, yes. Thx!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Yep, it's 2 clicks now. (You could just do a bookmark bar link for "one click")
> You can get rid of the menu by clicking the top left lines.



There were two options on the old forum, one for new posts since last visit, one for new _replies_ since last visit. The first one is two taps (on my iPad), the second is what I think AvTvM/fullstop/mirage(?) is talking about. To get new replies (updated threads in which you’ve posted), you need to add the ‘threads I’ve participated in’ filter to the ‘new posts’ filter. But, that filter combination can be set as default, which reduces the number of clicks.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi!

I’m trying to figure it out, but I was so used to the old forum that I’m finding it difficult now. I want to see which threads I’m active in and perhaps browse through new threads, but I can’t find what I’m looking for and it seems all the threads I was replying in and following are gone? So I’m sure if I keep trying I will find how to use everything correctly, but I have no patience. For example now, those two smileys were misplaced and I’m on my iPhone trying to move the cursor up to delete them, and all I get is everything marked and the option to “save image” wth..


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 2, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> There were two options on the old forum, one for new posts since last visit, one for new _replies_ since last visit. The first one is two taps (on my iPad), the second is what I think AvTvM/fullstop/mirage(?) is talking about. To get new replies (updated threads in which you’ve posted), you need to add the ‘threads I’ve participated in’ filter to the ‘new posts’ filter. But, that filter combination can be set as default, which reduces the number of clicks.



I'm doing the threads I've participated in move and it seems to be working well under Alerts.

You can also manually follow threads by pressing 'WATCH' in the top right under the yellow 'Reply' button.

- A


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2018)

I am finding it difficult to read because the fonts are so small. Is it possible to increase font size specifically for CR? The "Recent Comments" on the Right has been stuck on the same boring items, two at the top both the same to Tony Northrup. I also miss the "Recent Posts" that used to occupy that space. They also use a red font which is more difficult to read than black.

Some images in the Bird Portraits etc are seen first as thumbnails, which means you have to click on them to see what they are about.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
It was not this feature I was missing, it is simply that for instance the title for this thread will have ‘NEW’ by the side of it, on the previous platform you clicked the word ‘NEW’ to access the thread, now you click the title, this would previously have taken you to the first post. Not a big deal, just different and requires learning. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Graham, click the down carat besides the word Forum on the left bar. It will allow you to see all new posts along with a lot of other things. That feature was fixed. I think there are more minor fixes coming.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Canon Rumors Guy. 
That was a quick response, impressive. Thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The contracting of blocks is now turned on.
> 
> There will also be a bookmarking feature added soon, so you can customize what you follow even better.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

AlanF said:


> I am finding it difficult to read because the fonts are so small. Is it possible to increase font size specifically for CR? The "Recent Comments" on the Right has been stuck on the same boring items, two at the top both the same to Tony Northrup. I also miss the "Recent Posts" that used to occupy that space. They also use a red font which is more difficult to read than black.
> 
> Some images in the Bird Portraits etc are seen first as thumbnails, which means you have to click on them to see what they are about.




The text is actually larger on this forum than the old one.
You can increase font sizes within your browser

As far as I know, recent comments displays the most recent comments made.
I have added the "latest threads" to the sidebar. Is this what you mean?
I don't really like the red either, I'll add that to the to do list. Please give me time to have it implemented.
Thank-you for your comments.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The text is actually larger on this forum than the old one.
> You can increase font sizes within your browser
> 
> As far as I know, recent comments displays the most recent comments made.
> ...





Canon Rumors Guy said:


> The text is actually larger on this forum than the old one.
> You can increase font sizes within your browser
> 
> As far as I know, recent comments displays the most recent comments made.
> ...



It's clearly smaller for me, and as I trust you I checked if it is browser dependent, and it is. On Firefox (Mac) the font is tiny. On Chrome it is much bigger. Another browser bug is that on Firefox "New Posts" is headed by a choice between listing new unread post or all new posts. That choice is missing for Chrome.

Thanks for your attention.
Alan


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2018)

And similarly on an iPad. Firefox has tiny font, Safari and Chrome decent sized. .


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2018)

Latest threads is useful. You are improving the site by the minute!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2018)

AlanF said:


> Latest threads is useful. You are improving the site by the minute!



ahh thank you. This will be going on for the next few weeks as I listen to feedback and get my head around it all.

I just loaded the site on Firefox on both Windows and Mac and the text is the same as Safari, Chrome, Edge....

Do you maybe have text zoom below 100% on Firefox? I will admit that I don't use Firefox often.


----------



## slclick (Aug 3, 2018)

It seems every few hours something is fixed, smoothed out and added. It feels like it just about everything the former had and more. Chapeau!


----------



## jd7 (Aug 3, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> I'm trying to get used to this new forum and will keep persevering for a while, but at present I think it's a huge step backwards.



+1 That would be pretty much my summary too. I will try to give it a little longer, but so far I am not a fan - for a variety of reasons including screen elements too large/too much wasted screen space (making it harder find what I'm looking for), the way pics are now displayed in forum threads, and the way the the blog page displays on a mobile phone (which makes it particularly difficult to get to list of threads with recent activity). That said, I've realised if you click on the "what's new" heading under the Forums menu, you now get a list of the recently active threads (similar to the list which used to be on the blog home page), which is something. I plan to save that link and use it as my starting point when I access CR (which means I don't see myself viewing the blog page much at all in future).


----------



## jd7 (Aug 3, 2018)

Anyone know if there is a way to stop the Forums menu (in the panel on the left hand side of the screen) from collapsing? I expand it but it keeps collapsing again after I select an option. I would particularly like the "what's new" link to be available in the left hand side panel without having to expand the Forums menu each time (and having other options there too, such as "your threads", etc, would be helpful too - although just to be difficult, ideally I wouldn't way all of the options under the Forums to be displayed all of the time(!)).


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

I have an issue. I’ve been away from home for a few days and just returned. I signed in to the forums successfully on my iPad while gone. I just tried to sign in on my desktop but am unable to do so. I get the following message: “Oops! We ran into some problems. Security error occurred. Please press back, refresh the page, and try again.” This messages pops up as soon as I click on the Log In button and following the instructions to press back and refresh doesn’t work.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> I have an issue. I’ve been away from home for a few days and just returned. I signed in to the forums successfully on my iPad while gone. I just tried to sign in on my desktop but am unable to do so. I get the following message: “Oops! We ran into some problems. Security error occurred. Please press back, refresh the page, and try again.” This messages pops up as soon as I click on the Log In button and following the instructions to press back and refresh doesn’t work.



O.K. I seem to have solved the problem by going to the Forums page and signing in at the bottom where it tells you that you can't participate in the forums unless you sign in or register. Why does the sign in button on the first page not work, though?


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> O.K. I seem to have solved the problem by going to the Forums page and signing in at the bottom where it tells you that you can't participate in the forums unless you sign in or register. Why does the sign in button on the first page not work, though?



The main page now indicate that I'm signed in!


----------



## stevelee (Aug 3, 2018)

Usually if a page doesn't show me as signed in on my Mac, if I hit the refresh page button, it shows me as signed in. That may have worked sometimes on my iPad. The board keeps getting more usable, and some of that is my learning what to do (which might not have worked anyway if I tried it earlier).


----------



## HB (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm guessing that most of the viewers are from the older generation group and as such find change a bit daunting, It is only a matter of time before we get familiar with new surroundings and navigate about as before. So first of all, administrator thanks for providing the level of service that you do and to the forum members, you are the backbone of the site so please continue to keep me both entertained and informed in equal measure.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2018)

HB said:


> I'm guessing that most of the viewers are from the older generation group and as such find change a bit daunting.....



You must be joking.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

What is the size restriction on posting photos? It seems one can only post at a lower resolution than one used to on the old forum. I noticed, too, that some photos I posted this morning appear in the forum as small thumbnails while other photos appear larger. I can expand the pictures by double clicking on the thumbnails but I wonder why the discrepancy in viewing size.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> What is the size restriction on posting photos? It seems one can only post at a lower resolution than one used to on the old forum. I noticed, too, that some photos I posted this morning appear in the forum as small thumbnails while other photos appear larger. I can expand the pictures by double clicking on the thumbnails but I wonder why the discrepancy in viewing size.



Experience of the last week - 1MB max per attached picture (or other attachment probably)

Wiebe.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

dpc said:


> What is the size restriction on posting photos? It seems one can only post at a lower resolution than one used to on the old forum. I noticed, too, that some photos I posted this morning appear in the forum as small thumbnails while other photos appear larger. I can expand the pictures by double clicking on the thumbnails but I wonder why the discrepancy in viewing size.



When you "attach files", press the "full image" option or a thumbnail will show by default. You can also drag and drop into your post as "insert image".

I've updated the image size cap from 1mb to 5mb. That should be sufficient.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Experience of the last week - 1MB max per attached picture (or other attachment probably)
> 
> Wiebe.



I've updated it to 5mb per attachment. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Nat_WA (Aug 3, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I've updated it to 5mb per attachment. Thanks for pointing that out.



Thanks!!!

That makes my life easier again (a lot of my pictures were in the 1-2.5MB range, so I had to reduce them all... )

Wiebe.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I've updated it to 5mb per attachment. Thanks for pointing that out.




Thanks! I appreciate your quick response. Have a great day!


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm getting used to the changes. I think they'll be fine.


----------



## stevelee (Aug 3, 2018)

AlanF said:


> You must be joking.



We were probably writing FORTRAN before he was born.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 3, 2018)

stevelee said:


> We were probably writing FORTRAN before he was born.


*lol* 
you made my day.
Thank you, Steve.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 3, 2018)

Any particular reason the main page blog photos are so huge?
This is what the home page looks like to me on Firefox with a maximized 1920x1080 window. 

​
Shrinking the window down (left to right, reducing the 1920 to something narrower) does scale down some UI elements as I do it, but the menu disappears early in that reduction and the main story art (that EOS M above) scales down late and remains pretty damn large. It means I need to pan down a good two screens at a time to jump to the next story. Seems a very awkward form of information processing compared to other news sites.

- A


----------



## jd7 (Aug 3, 2018)

Nat_WA said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> That makes my life easier again (a lot of my pictures were in the 1-2.5MB range, so I had to reduce them all... )
> 
> Wiebe.



+1 Thanks CR Guy!


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 12, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sporgon.
> I think it would be a loss to the forum if you gave in, I feel that you are a valuable contributor.
> What is it about the forum that you feel has gone backwards?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Bad wording on my part, I meant I'd commit some time to understanding it, not throw my teddy out of the pram. Getting the hang of it now, but I don't like the way private messages have become "Inbox". It's telling me I have about a hundred messages, all of which date back to my whole time on CR, and I can't find how to clear them or at least 'mark as read'. How am I supposed to know when my regular warnings for political incorrectness come through ? Perhaps someone who's now an expert on the forum can tell me how to do this.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi Sporgon. 
Open the messages, select show all, select the first message and a bar appears at the bottom where you have select all and choose action where you can mark all read, select all, deselect the unread ones and then you are done! Took me a while to figure it out, why not have the select all button in plain sight with the select header, at least then you would have an idea where it was heading! 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps why can’t I use all the nice emoticons on my iPad like before instead of the meh ones on here! 



Sporgon said:


> Bad wording on my part, I meant I'd commit some time to understanding it, not throw my teddy out of the pram. Getting the hang of it now, but I don't like the way private messages have become "Inbox". It's telling me I have about a hundred messages, all of which date back to my whole time on CR, and I can't find how to clear them or at least 'mark as read'. How am I supposed to know when my regular warnings for political incorrectness come through ? Perhaps someone who's now an expert on the forum can tell me how to do this.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 12, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sporgon.
> Open the messages, select show all, select the first message and a bar appears at the bottom where you have select all and choose action where you can mark all read, select all, deselect the unread ones and then you are done! Took me a while to figure it out, why not have the select all button in plain sight with the select header, at least then you would have an idea where it was heading!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> Ps why can’t I use all the nice emoticons on my iPad like before instead of the meh ones on here!



Thanks Graham, that didn't seem to work before on the iPad but it does not. All sorted - even the iPad emoticons


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi Sporgon. 
Ok, did you get the emoticons to work? They show up in the message as you write it and vanish on posting or previewing! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 12, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sporgon.
> Ok, did you get the emoticons to work? They show up in the message as you write it and vanish on posting or previewing!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Same for me, plus some scrambling after editing ?


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 13, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> Same for me, plus some scrambling after editing ?


I have occasionally found the message reverts to a previous version if you edit and also sometimes if I select a word and delete or cut it I find I can no longer scroll up the page to see other replies to a message I have quoted, the page just sort of shudders up and down a line or two. I’m not certain but I think I encountered this on the old platform too so it may be my end not theirs!


----------



## Aglet (Aug 13, 2018)

stevelee said:


> We were probably writing FORTRAN before he was born.



even if we _are_ retired it'll take some spare time to click on funky new interface elements to figure out what they all do.

Trend of the last few years is to obfuscate UI on OSes and websites into some sort of abstract form that may be better understood across international or illiterate users... LOL

CR is improving since the lurch to a new platform but will hopefully become as easy to navigate as the previous one. Good to transition during the off-peak time of year.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 13, 2018)

I don't have a strong feeling for the new vs old forum software, I just got a little bored when people who make stuff up get as much recognition as people who know their stuff and get blasted for pointing out inaccuracies and the worst of the bull----. I also find the constant Canon bashing tiresome, like every poster would be the next greatest photographer ever if they only had one more feature or improved spec, DR being the darling.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2018)

If my 1DX2 would have gotten another 4 MP I'd have become the next greatest photographer. As it is I'm confined to mediocrity - I wonder if buying a Sony would do the trick? 

BTW, as I perused this thread from page 1 to here, there are no "Previous, 1, 2,3" boxes at the bottom so I had to slide up to the top to go to the next page each time, which is kind of a pain.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
I refute your allegation that you are mediocre, some of your shots are excellent even without the extra 4MP. 
I’m sorry about the 1,2,3, next boxes being missing for you, I don’t know why that should be, they have always been there for me! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> If my 1DX2 would have gotten another 4 MP I'd have become the next greatest photographer. As it is I'm confined to mediocrity - I wonder if buying a Sony would do the trick?
> 
> BTW, as I perused this thread from page 1 to here, there are no "Previous, 1, 2,3" boxes at the bottom so I had to slide up to the top to go to the next page each time, which is kind of a pain.
> 
> Jack


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 14, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> BTW, as I perused this thread from page 1 to here, there are no "Previous, 1, 2,3" boxes at the bottom so I had to slide up to the top to go to the next page each time, which is kind of a pain.


There are no page number links on the smartphone browser version (page number links do show up on my Mac and iPad). However, to the right of the Next button is a right-arrow that takes you to the last page (and similarly, a left-arrow to the left of the Prev button that takes you to the first page).


----------



## stevelee (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm in a similar situation. If I had more money, I wouldn't be a poor photographer.


----------



## bluediablo (Aug 14, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> I don't have a strong feeling for the new vs old forum software, *I just got a little bored when people who make stuff up get as much recognition as people who know their stuff and get blasted for pointing out inaccuracies and the worst of the bull----. I also find the constant Canon bashing tiresome, like every poster would be the next greatest photographer ever if they only had one more feature or improved spec, DR being the darling.*


 

as a reader only, of this forum (until now) I thought I should respond. I think most of us know our limitations as photographers and it's not the camera. I am a novice and hesitate to call myself a photographer. My skills have improved mostly through educating myself and reading this forum and your contributions PD along with others have far exceeded what a new camera body would have done for me. I believe there is a silent majority out there who understand this. Anyway keep sharing your knowledge, my ability to process photos greatly improved upon a couple of things you posted...I mean on the internet who can tell what brand camera took a photo of your cat.


----------



## takesome1 (Aug 14, 2018)

stevelee said:


> I'm in a similar situation. If I had more money, I wouldn't be a poor photographer.



If you did a study I think you would find that most "Rich" Photographers = Amateur.

There are always exceptions.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 14, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> If my 1DX2 would have gotten another 4 MP I'd have become the next greatest photographer. As it is I'm confined to mediocrity - I wonder if buying a Sony would do the trick?
> 
> BTW, as I perused this thread from page 1 to here, there are no "Previous, 1, 2,3" boxes at the bottom so I had to slide up to the top to go to the next page each time, which is kind of a pain.
> 
> Jack



Interesting.... the boxes are visible in my browser.....

Also, I would need at least 200 megapixels, 21 stops of DR, a large format mirrorless body that was the same size as an "M", and the ability to think outside the box to make me into the next greatest photographer..... sigh..... I guess there is nothing left for me to do than take cat pictures inside the box with an iPad


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 14, 2018)

Just got back from a 2 week vacation, and the change took me by surprise. My family loves visiting national parks, but national parks are also notorious for not having cell service nor wifi. Visiting different areas of the country gives me a greater appreciation for the northeast. The west is beautiful but is too dry. A lot of wildfires each year. I've read that the total acreage is similar to historical norms, but the location of the fires have been inconvenient.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 14, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> stevelee said:
> 
> 
> I'm in a similar situation. If I had more money, I wouldn't be a poor photographer.
> ...



I'd like to think he was making a pun and meant poor as in, not good, rather than money.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 14, 2018)

ethanz said:


> I'd like to think he was making a pun and meant poor as in, not good, rather than money.



It's easy to make a small fortune from photography - you just need to start of with a large one.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 14, 2018)

Fundamentally, people hate change. In our daily lives, we carry out many tasks that are repetitive using "muscle memory". The brain has stored the old forum pattern and automatically guides us through the actions to read and respond within a certain structured area. When the new format came out, the brain can no longer help us navigate "automatically"(muscle memory) and sees this as a whole new learning experience.(we hate change) What we used to see was changes in the same old common pattern, so the brain doesn't work hard to see every pixel, just those that are different. The brain is working harder now because every detail is new and requires repetitive use to develop the new "muscle memory". Soon, the old format will be erased as we navigate through the new one. People new to CR, only seeing this format, won't have the same issues.

***note: My main issue with the format is the red type. Yes, the CR logo is red, but making everything red to go with the "theme" doesn't work for me. The color red is wrong psychologically anyway. Blue(the peaceful color) would work better for me.

I may be viewing CR less because I hate red text.(hint, hint)


And why do I have EOS 77D? Have I been bad?


----------



## fullstop (Aug 14, 2018)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Fundamentally, people hate change



no. i have heard that wrong sentence so often in my life.

fundamentally and rightfully, (almost) all people hate and resent change *that other people try to force upon them* and *which is not in their own best interests, but mainly or exclusively serves objectives of those in power to demand change from others*.

almost all people - maybe except those suffering from conditions like autism - love change *if it is initiated by themselves and under their direction and control* both on terms of nature, speed and direction of change.

-> “If we want things to stay as they are, things will have to change.” .... Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa, Il Gattopardo.

and reading Machiavelli is also enlightening on the subject.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 14, 2018)

Today the little number boxes are appearing at the bottom so ??

I read CR for the humour and whatever else I glean is gravy.

Repeating myself along the lines of bluediablo, when I joined CR I didn't even know the eyes "had to be in focus", along with numerous other basics, so when you're at the bottom there is only one way and that's up.

Graham, all of us luck out once in a while but of course I was joking. I truly believe I'm a wee bit above mediocre but when I listen/look at what the true pros are consistently relating to and producing I'm reduced to embarrassment. However, who cares, cause I'm having fun with my gear and happy as a lark to have a wife who insisted I have what _she calls_ "the best camera". I just wish the gear wasn't attention getting in the public domain.

I happily eat the same breakfast for decades but if that were supper I wouldn't be happy. We all both love and hate various aspects of change but as far as being forced to change something we like or think is great, especially at work - I doubt anyone likes that.

Jack


----------



## Quirkz (Aug 15, 2018)

fullstop said:


> no. i have heard that wrong sentence so often in my life.
> 
> fundamentally and rightfully, (almost) all people hate and resent change *that other people try to force upon them* and *which is not in their own best interests, but mainly or exclusively serves objectives of those in power to demand change from others*.
> 
> ...



So you vehemently disagreed with Keith to basically agree with him in every way that was relevant to his post?
That’s so very... you.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 15, 2018)

I find that the loss of the section that used to be at the top of the page, when you went into the forums that shows quickly the threads you were on had replies, and would then DISAPPEAR after you'd gone to that page...is a great loss.

I used that to quickly get on, and just hit the threads I was on that I had not viewed yet....

There is something similar on the side now, but they don't disappear after you've read them stay gone till someone replies on that thread.

That was always my first thing to go through when I logged on, and from there i'd poke around the forums for anything interesting....

C


----------



## fullstop (Aug 15, 2018)

Quirkz said:


> So you vehemently disagreed with Keith to basically agree with him in every way that was relevant to his post?
> That’s so very... you.



i just hate seeing this platitude of "people hate change" repeated at nauseam.

we, the people, generally LOVE change and diversity - if and as long as we are in control of it. If not, we generally TOLERATE change initiated and driven by others, as long as we have the choice to partake in it or not. 

we, the people only HATE change forced upon is by others. Typically by others who want to exert power over us. who solely pursue their interests while claiming to act in our best interest. 

no matter whether its politics, religion or commerce.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 15, 2018)

The red is killing me. Going with a B&W display.


----------



## fullstop (Aug 15, 2018)

a little bit of red ink will not make or break CR ... lol (bad pun intended)


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 15, 2018)

bluediablo said:


> as a reader only, of this forum (until now) I thought I should respond. I think most of us know our limitations as photographers and it's not the camera. I am a novice and hesitate to call myself a photographer. My skills have improved mostly through educating myself and reading this forum and your contributions PD along with others have far exceeded what a new camera body would have done for me. I believe there is a silent majority out there who understand this. Anyway keep sharing your knowledge, my ability to process photos greatly improved upon a couple of things you posted...I mean on the internet who can tell what brand camera took a photo of your cat.



Many thanks bluediablo, I appreciate your kind words. Can't think what I said that helped you so but I am very happy it did. All the best, and I promise to keep posting, though I am sure that will annoy a few out there


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2018)

fullstop, you are only ever going to be partially correct, so just let it be. As people age their ability to change is increasingly inhibited, more or less depending on health etc. If you're in the retired (or tired) group you'll know this from personal experience, otherwise your time is coming when you'll understand. Think, old dog, new tricks. It's not fun when you can't do something you'd like to do. I only have to think of my mother at 90 trying to deal with her new electronics and now it's me who is struggling. CR is trying to be kind/accommodating to/of both old and young and it's next to impossible.

Jack


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2018)

I like the changes. I have no issues with them.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 9, 2018)

After using CR for a while now I have few, maybe no, complaints. There are a good number of things that are big improvements. I think there are some small things still - like the "next page" boxes being faint and yellow and easily missed amongst the adds or whatever. Unwatch/watch should be visible at the top and bottom of the page also, etc. But these are nothing items.

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 10, 2018)

I've been less active because I prefer to follow the forums through RSS, which still seems to have one major issue, and one smaller one. The design/organizational changes are OK, but nothing that excites me.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 10, 2018)

Didn't want to start a new thread, hope it's okay to post here:

HAs anyone else issue with not staying logged in in Chrome? I mark the "stay logged in" square, but every time I open the page I have to log in... I'm on a mac.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 10, 2018)

I had that for the first time yesterday but now seems OK


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi Viggo. 
I don’t know if this was a temporary glitch or if it is still happening, if it is still a problem it seems CR Guy is monitoring this thread https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/suggestions-issues-with-the-new-cr-site.35525/ closely and sorting issues, try asking there. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Viggo said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread, hope it's okay to post here:
> 
> HAs anyone else issue with not staying logged in in Chrome? I mark the "stay logged in" square, but every time I open the page I have to log in... I'm on a mac.


----------

